# Oregon Medical Card Holders/Growers



## FUM (Oct 19, 2009)

I herd yesterday that If you poessess a State Medical Marijuana card that you are petmited to sell to other card holders. Dose anyone out there know this to be true???


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

You are not really allowed to sell. You can ask the person that you are the care giver for to help you pay your elec. bill or buy nutes, pots, soil, whatever. You can NOT sell the weed. Call it a "donation" if you want to. They don't expect you to grow it for free, but the compensation part is a gray area. I think of it as a personal deal between grower and patient. You work out something that is fair to both parties and keep quiet about it.


----------



## FUM (Oct 19, 2009)

420benny I grow for my self,I 'm the patient(the sick one). Out door grow cost around $1000.00,and I just herd some here-say that card holders could sell to one an other.Guess not. That all cool,thanks to you again 420 benny.
Peace out.


Also love your quote there. What he said.!.!.!...


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

You are welcome FUM and that quote is a benny original. If you want to share your meds, just ask the other patient to donate toward your costs=100 bucks and you give them xxx meds. Remember 2 words, karma and greed and all will be fine.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2009)

I know an Oregon Lisc. Med grower. He has mentioned that state issued medicaid will payout for meds now to the caregiver. PM me and I'll lead ya where to find more info about it. Its complicated and over my head. But I do know the person to ask. He also does free clinics as well to caregivers and med patients on what the laws are and growing and what pitfalls are out there....really up on the legal side he is. Just shoot me a PM. Anyone else in Oregon is well. But keep in mind...its NOT for profit...it is compensation for lights/ferts/your time spent etc. Time spent is considered overhead. But don't try to be a crook about it. Other caregivers will turn ya in in that state for dealing and obsurd profits. They are protective over there what kind of light is shed on MMJ...They don't want it to turn into another Cali. Its hard for me to get as I don't have MMJ in my state...its ALL illegal


----------



## FUM (Oct 20, 2009)

Please go to Tread on DONATIONS in MJ NEWS.


----------

